# grass cut versus grass cut/property check



## D & R (Mar 1, 2013)

I have some properties that are just grass cut and some that require grass cut plus property check. Now both jobs pay the same and was curious if this is the norm or am I getting it stuck to me?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

D & R said:


> I have some properties that are just grass cut and some that require grass cut plus property check. Now both jobs pay the same and was curious if this is the norm or am I getting it stuck to me?



Your getting stuck but this is the direction this business has been headed in the last 2-3 years. More work for less $$$$. The only people who aren't loosing are the nationals. My advice?? Find an exit strategy.......


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I agree. More and more you see companies trying to get that x-tra free dollar from you. I on the other will not combine things. I you want grass cut fine. If you want an inspection also, then you better send me a work order or get someone else to do it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Some clients require a property condition with the grass cut. The truth is you should be glad. Grass cuts alone are no way to make a living. The PCR gives you an opportunity to bid some real work that could result in real money.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Some clients require a property condition with the grass cut. The truth is you should be glad. Grass cuts alone are no way to make a living. The PCR gives you an opportunity to bid some real work that could result in real money.


If you're a grass vendor and doing a PCR you don't get any of the bid work anyways.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Some clients require a property condition with the grass cut. The truth is you should be glad. Grass cuts alone are no way to make a living. The PCR gives you an opportunity to bid some real work that could result in real money.



Yes and no. A lot of clients are trying to get you to do the inspection while you are there for the grass cut. And wont pay you. They say since you are there anyways it is included in the grass cut.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Valley said:


> Yes and no. A lot of clients are trying to get you to do the inspection while you are there for the grass cut. And wont pay you. They say since you are there anyways it is included in the grass cut.


I have two clients that require a pcr for every visit to the property. They always have. It's no big deal and we usually get some approvals this way. Grass cutting doesn't make us much money by the time we pay the contractor and wait for the client to pay us. Bid work is where it's at for us and PCR's help us get that bid work.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> If you're a grass vendor and doing a PCR you don't get any of the bid work anyways.



Are there nationals that have grass cut only vendors? In our area I have only heard of a regional doing grass only contracts with guys? Here for the prices the regionals pay and the distance between properties that would be a losing proposition.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I have two clients that require a pcr for every visit to the property. They always have. It's no big deal and we usually get some approvals this way. Grass cutting doesn't make us much money by the time we pay the contractor and wait for the client to pay us. Bid work is where it's at for us and PCR's help us get that bid work.






That is the line of BS that they peddle to get you to do the PCR for free. 

I on the other hand never got a single bid approval from all the PCR with grass cuts.
And seriously........ barring vandalism or mother nature what really changed in 2 weeks that justifies their bi-monthly PCRs?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> That is the line of BS that they peddle to get you to do the PCR for free.
> 
> I on the other hand never got a single bid approval from all the PCR with grass cuts.
> And seriously........ barring vandalism or mother nature what really changed in 2 weeks that justifies their bi-monthly PCRs?


We just got a nice pump out, and drylock job from a grass cut/pcr bid. $5,500.00 total. For maybe 6hrs worth of work. 

I would say we only get about 8% of our bids approved but every little bit helps. 

Now we just did a 4 unit initial secure on a busted out property and they are forcing me to bid every little thing. I HATE this rule. The property needs knocked down they won't do any of the repairs. So I will spend 3 hrs bidding all this stuff and entering it into their system. Then I will be returning emails and phone calls asking for more bids or clarification for the next week.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The clarifications and continued rebids are maddening. We have a handful of brokers who send us work, who will from time to time, put our name on a bid for their clients. They always let us know beforehand. These are usually HDA repos or similar that repairs are NEVER approved for. I don't mind because it saves us time and money and these are trusted realtors. This is not to be confused with Nationals rewriting your bids and then laying it back on you to complete.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

If it needs demoed, bid to demo and STAND YOUR GROUND! Don't screw around with repair bids on a POS! If they don't like it, TOUGH CHIT!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

She's a sweetie! This is typical of what properties look like here.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

so just bid it all and back it up with a cost estimator.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We just got a nice pump out, and drylock job from a grass cut/pcr bid. $5,500.00 total. For maybe 6hrs worth of work.
> 
> I would say we only get about 8% of our bids approved but every little bit helps.
> 
> Now we just did a 4 unit initial secure on a busted out property and they are forcing me to bid every little thing. I HATE this rule. The property needs knocked down they won't do any of the repairs. So I will spend 3 hrs bidding all this stuff and entering it into their system. Then I will be returning emails and phone calls asking for more bids or clarification for the next week.





8% is better than 0%..... slightly. 


I never got any thing approved from the grass cut PCRs.

As for that building that should be demoed...... i would tell them that and tell them to get a certified inspector to verify. Screw em, I am not spending 3 uncompensated hours bidding on some thing that will never be awarded.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> 8% is better than 0%..... slightly.
> 
> 
> I never got any thing approved from the grass cut PCRs.
> ...


had one the other day that someone had removed copper from HVAC unit! They wanted me to bid to replace it! I told them it was out of my scope of work!

I would have to get a person to bid to replace unit and I know as soon as I tell them it`s a bank owned property they will want money for the bid or will just refuse to bid! I`m not wasting my time messing with it!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

BPWY said:


> 8% is better than 0%..... slightly.
> 
> 
> I never got any thing approved from the grass cut PCRs.
> ...


We provide a bid, to provide an extensive bid which will take several hours, and it never gets approved, but we are covered in the back charge department.....:whistling2:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> We provide a bid, to provide an extensive bid which will take several hours, and it never gets approved, but we are covered in the back charge department.....:whistling2:




I did that as well. None were ever approved. 

My guess is that they found a hack to throw some numbers together.


Few of these bids have any thing to do with preserving the property, they are just for the bank to get an idea on how deteriorated the 
property is and what they might be able to hit the mortgage insurance for prior to sending the property to Fannie.


----------

